# Axel Seals replacement?



## Kyeagle (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a '12 cruze LT with 142K.
I just came from the dealer after having an oil change and they told me that I needed my Axel seals replaced. They said my transmission is covered which tells them my seals are leaking. Now 7 months ago I had a bad oil leak, (coated my timing belt to the point it slipped off the pulley, )bad And that was fixed. (long story, cam cover gasket that I replaced myself was the problem ) 

Though the mechanic in diagnosing the leak cleaned my engine a couple of times, though I doubt they were thorough enough to clean the transmission too. My question, and it might be a stupid one, is could what they saw covering my transmission be that oil from when I had the leak that never got rinsed off, or would there be something different on the transmission altogether. In other words should I wipe off the transmission and see if something else builds up (I drive 100 miles a day) before I go through the expense of having the seals replaced?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just clean the two seal areas with brake clean and towels as required and see what develops.
In general, oil leak buildup will be coated with dirt.....current leaks will be wet.

Rob


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, cleaning off the area and definitely diagnosing the leak is preferable.


----------

